# Cocobolo & Aluminum Duck Call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

One more, hope you guys do not get bored with duck calls.. This is all aluminum and wrapped in Cocobolo..


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Bad to he bone!!!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

That is really nice.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Does anyone have the guts to take your calls into the field? They should be locked behind bullet proof glass. Beautiful work.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I sure hope everyone of them make it to the field!


----------

